# Just a few pics



## Worm Doctor (Jun 27, 2021)

Just some pics of what’s goin on.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2021)

Nice.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)

Gorgeous!


----------



## bigsur51 (Jun 28, 2021)

what flavors are you growing?


----------



## Worm Doctor (Jun 29, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> what flavors are you growing?


2 cherry pie
Grape ape
Grape punch 
Punch bubble
Holy grail
Strawberry Sorbet
Blue Berry 
Girl Scout cookies.


----------



## Worm Doctor (Jul 7, 2021)

Some pics I’m brewin a tea now getting ready for buds to start. Got a pic of my worm bin their happy eating some watermelon rinds. A buddy of mine came and cleaned out my clones indoors I had a plan for them but he needed them more then me. I can always start more seeds and take some clones of what’s outdoors.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 8, 2021)

Enter a Bud into the contest.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Worm Doctor (Aug 5, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Enter a Bud into the contest.


September don’t have many bud pics.


----------



## Worm Doctor (Aug 5, 2021)

Some pics.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2021)

Very nice.


----------



## Worm Doctor (Aug 6, 2021)

Anyone with a Netflix account should watch kiss the ground and fantastic fungi.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2021)

Worm Doctor said:


> Anyone with a Netflix account should watch kiss the ground and fantastic fungi.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2021)

Best line  Keep the (Pooop) in the loop


----------



## Tabby (Aug 8, 2021)

Worm Doctor said:


> Some pics.


Those plants look CRAZY!!! Where are you located?


----------



## Worm Doctor (Aug 9, 2021)

Tabby said:


> Those plants look CRAZY!!! Where are you located?


In hell my trailer is third on the left once you get off the elevator. I got a little wiener and a big tongue stop by we’ll have some fun.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2021)

Worm Doctor said:


> In **** my trailer is third on the left once you get off the elevator. I got a little wiener and a big tongue stop by we’ll have some fun.


I think she was asking where you were as far as what stage of growing season you were in, maybe she is a spy, I doubt it.
Beautiful plants


----------



## Tabby (Aug 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I think she was asking where you were as far as what stage of growing season you were in, maybe she is a spy, I doubt it.
> Beautiful plants





Worm Doctor said:


> In **** my trailer is third on the left once you get off the elevator. I got a little wiener and a big tongue stop by we’ll have some fun.


Wow…. I just wanted to know what hemisphere you were in. Not how small your **** is


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2021)

She is just wanting to know where about you are that allows you to grow plants like that. The Popo could give two shits about your grows nor do they have time to fk with Pot sites anymore.


----------



## Tabby (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2021)

Tabby said:


> Wow…. I just wanted to know what hemisphere you were in. Not how small your **** is


@Tabby I was coming to your defense I was showing the site the small weiner licker man LOL
It was no way a dig at you my Dear


----------



## Worm Doctor (Aug 9, 2021)

Tabby said:


>


Sorry don’t mean to be a miserable wiseass it just comes so naturally to me I don’t have to try or anything.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2021)

Worm Doctor said:


> Sorry don’t mean to a miserable wiseass it just comes so naturally to me I don’t have to try or anything.


She is one of the few women growers we have don't piss her off and make her leave
We Love our Tabby


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2021)

Worm Doctor said:


> Sorry don’t mean to be a miserable wiseass it just comes so naturally to me I don’t have to try or anything.


Sounds like the rest of these mean old bastards.


----------



## Tabby (Aug 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @Tabby I was coming to your defense I was showing the site the small weiner licker man LOL
> It was no way a dig at you my Dear


 I’m good. I was raised by my Dad and two brothers so I can handle a little banter


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2021)

OK Good to know


----------



## Tabby (Aug 9, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Sounds like the rest of these mean old bastards.


Teach me to leave a compliment


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2021)

I'm not good with complements.


----------



## Tabby (Aug 9, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm not good with complements.


Noted


----------



## Worm Doctor (Aug 22, 2021)

Any chance of getting the organic section back?


----------



## Worm Doctor (Sep 6, 2021)

Probably last of the pics for awhile. Cutting season is about to begin.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 7, 2021)

Enjoy the harvest


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2021)

Lots of work.


----------



## Worm Doctor (Sep 7, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Enjoy the harvest


Thank you bigsur you do the same.


----------

